# Grizzly G0704 power feed



## kd4gij (Aug 4, 2019)

I have the Grizzly T23010 power feed on my G0704 mill. It has started only working intermittently. Has anyone run across this and know the fix?


----------



## hman (Aug 4, 2019)

I don't have one of those, so all I could offer would be some general guidelines.
If the unit is old or well used, I'd start by checking the motor brushes.
If the problem is in one direction and not the other, I'd check the limit switches and directional switches.
Otherwise, just do a general check for loose wires, etc.  
If there's a section of cable that flexes "tightly", or if there's a kink, I'd suspect a broken conductor inside the cable.
I kinda doubt that an intermittent problem would be do to fried electronics, though I suppose a poor solder joint on the PC board might be the cause - luckily, that's something you can usually find by inspection.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 4, 2019)

What hman said but you might want to get some good contact cleaner for the speed pot. I also don't have that same unit, but there has been times on low speed on mine where it wouldn't seem to go and I'd move the speed pot and off it'd go. My favorite cleaner is DeOxit as it cleans, lubes and coats the pot and keeps it from messing up again.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 4, 2019)

It is about 10years old, but hasn't had a lot of use. playing with speed control and switches has no effect. I will pull the brushes anyway. I don't use the limit switches but the check good with VOM.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 5, 2019)

Well looks like it might be brushes. but Grizzly wants $10.00 shipping for a little set of brushes.


----------



## kb58 (Aug 5, 2019)

So not only do you want troubleshooting advice, but free shipping as well?


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 5, 2019)

No I do not want free shipping. But they will put that $6.00 part in a padded envelope and ship it for $1.00 or less.


----------



## hman (Aug 5, 2019)

C'mon, kb ... kd does have a valid grump about the cost of shipping, considering how small and light a set of motor brushes is.  I'd grump about it, too, if I had to buy a set.


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 6, 2019)

Maybe offering free shipping for $16 brushes would stop the complaints?


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 6, 2019)

kd4gij said:


> No I do not want free shipping. But they will put that $6.00 part in a padded envelope and ship it for $1.00 or less.


I know, it seems like a lot but minimum for shipping a thick "envelope" is almost $4, not counting the envelope. Or paying the person who has to pull the part and package it. Much less letting this stock sit on the shelf for 10+ years. I'm not bagging on you kd, just trying to give some perspective as I'm a small manufacturer. The times I've bought stuff from Grizzly I was happy SOMEBODY  had the parts and was floored somebody has the part for a unit that old and would be out of commission and would have to spend $200-$300 to buy another X drive. All for a $6 part. Most manufacturers would rather sell you a new one than stock the parts.


----------



## kb58 (Aug 6, 2019)

hman said:


> C'mon, kb ... kd does have a valid grump about the cost of shipping, considering how small and light a set of motor brushes is.  I'd grump about it, too, if I had to buy a set.


Oh I get it, but it's sort of along the lines of being "first world problems." So the cost of shipping versus the part is ridiculous, what's the solution? Argue with the company that they need to lower the shipping fees,  throw out the machine as "unfixable", drive there and pick them up, or find a cheaper hobby? A possible solution is to carefully measure the existing brushes and try to find them elsewhere, but then you get into what your time is worth. Also, after finding them elsewhere, there's a fair chance that _that _seller has high shipping prices, too. I've been where you are, but at the end of the day, the cheapest solution is to just buy them and move on.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 6, 2019)

It used to be you could call grizzly parts for small parts and They would ship it much lower than the online minimum. Not any more. And commercial shipping is a whole lot less then. you ore I can ship.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 10, 2019)

To top it off, the brushes they sent have the right # on the pkg. But are way to big.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 10, 2019)

That sux.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 10, 2019)

it is maddening to get the wrong parts BUT-
Brushes are just carbon!!!

i have modified larger brushes to fit into smaller brush holders

brushes can be whittled down and finish sanded into the desired shape


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 10, 2019)

Unfortunately the spring and contact pad is to large also.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 10, 2019)

dang, that really is a raw deal


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 10, 2019)

Time to call the dreaded customer support. I've never had to go to Grizzly's but I've always gotten the right part from them online. It must have been a superseded #. 

I once bought one of their old cabinet saw's on CL and not till I got it home did I realize the worm gear in the cast iron arbor had broken teeth. I guess it had been outside and must have frozen up and they cranked on it and broke the teeth. They didn't make that saw anymore or stock the part  I ended up cannibalizing the whole saw and sold the Beismier fence it had on it for what I paid for the saw. Lucked out.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 14, 2019)

To update this, It seams that all of grizzly's brushes in stock are the wrong part to fit the motors. So now I have to wait for a new shipment and hope they come in right size.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 14, 2019)

Here's hoping they get it right. It's weird how when things go schwangle they seem to continue that way with some kind of strange inertia.


----------

